# Solved: How do you flush the DNS cache in Win98?



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm having a serious problem with access to a favorite website that has changed its software, and I can't access this site since the change.

I have another thread on this going, but the nice guy helping me with this sugested I get help from someone with Win98 experince. He says this needs to be done>> flush the DNS cache in Win98

So question is: How do you flush the DNS cache in Win98?




thank you for reading/helping
joel s.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Try this link for a good read on this problem:

http://cable-dsl.home.att.net/dns_cache.htm

Here is the command to manually flush but I would read the info first as this seems to be more of a problem with XP and W2000. Windows 95/98/Me didn't cache unsuccessful DNS lookups so the manual command might not help.

winipcfg /flushdns (edited this as I gave the one for XP.)


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

, yes this is what the last guy helping told me to do, its just that it dosen't let me do anything as per my other thread>> http://forums.techguy.org/t300804.html


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

There is no DNS cache in Win98. 
There is no "winipcfg /flushdns" switch. Try this and you will get an error.
There is no "IPCONFIG /flushdns" switch

What typically happens is that the ISP's DNS has not been updated.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

From what I have been reading I think there is "DNS Caching" in W98 systems but no "Unsucessful DNS Caching" as in W2000 and XP.

The following statement come as close to finding something stated to this effect as I can find:

Prior versions of Windows for consumers (Windows 95/98/Me) didn't cache unsuccessful  DNS lookups, so they don't experience this problem, but Windows XP has a "DNS Client" service that does cache unsuccessful lookups by default. (Windows 2000 has the same potential problem, but wasn't targeted at consumers.)

Here is what I found for W98 to clear the cache:

The Win98 version of ipconfig does not have the flushdns option. Instead, you can run winipcfg (a windows program rather than DOS), then from its dialog first "release all" and then "renew all." The first operation closes the DNS cache, and the second creates a new one.

If I am wrong on these assumptions I apoligize.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

This is what Win 98 has to say about DNS "addresses". No mention of caching.

To use a different IP or DNS address for a Dial-Up Networking connection 

In the Dial-Up Networking window, click the icon for the connection to which you want to assign a new IP or DNS address. 
On the File menu, click Properties. 
Click the Server Types tab, and then click TCP/IP Settings. 
To assign a new IP address, click Specify an IP address. 
In IP address, type the new IP address. 
To assign a new DNS address, click Specify name server address. 
In Primary DNS, type the new DNS address. 

Notes 

This setting is useful if you have more than one Internet account and cannot use the same IP address for all of them. 
If you click Server assigned IP address or Server assigned name server addresses, Dial-Up Networking uses the default TCP/IP address information for this connection, as specified in the Network Properties dialog box in Control Panel.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Deke,

In this thread and other you posted for Win98 to run "winipcfg /flushdns". Since neither this nor the similar command works for Win98, can you provide some documentation regarding release and renew actually flushing the DNS cache.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Bob Cerelli said:


> can you provide some documentation regarding release and renew actually flushing the DNS cache.


I found that on another forum and I am still looking for some more info of the subject.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

The following describes the results performing "Release All" and "Renew All":

Clicking the Release or Release All buttons cause the currently selected adapter (or all adapters) to discard their DHCP network settings by notifying the DHCP server, then disconnect from the network. 

Clicking the Renew or Renew All buttons cause the currently selected adapter (or all adapters) to request new network settings from the DHCP server. 

I guess since the caching takes place on you local pc these actions wouldn't have any effect on the cache if it were present.

Still researching the subject.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I found the following from this Microsoft KB article:

Windows contains a client-side Domain Name System (DNS) cache. The client-side DNS caching feature may generate a false impression that DNS "round robin" is not occurring from the DNS server to the Windows client computer. When you use the ping command to search for the same A-record domain name, the client may use the same IP address. This behavior is different from Microsoft operating systems earlier than Windows 2000. These operating systems do not include the client-side DNS caching feature.

Sorry for putting out the previous erroneous information.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The very title of that refers to "How to Disable Client-Side DNS Caching in Windows XP and Windows Server 2003". Even mentions for Windows2000 a different link. But no mention at all for Win98.

The original post wants information on how to do this with Win98. 

So there is still no information that says that Win98 caches DNS entries at all or if it does, how to clear it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If Joel has rebooted and continues to get the error, it has nothing to do with the Win98 setup, and I would tend to agree with Bob that it is the ISP that has yet to refresh their system.

And, if Joel would indicate what this site is, we can provide him a workaround using the IP address.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

A workaround which I have hesitated to suggest is to simply put the site's new IP address and name in the HOSTS file. 

But would still like to see that article that states Win98 has a DNS cache ;-)


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I wouldn't put it in the HOSTS file. Just use it in the address line instead of the WWW address.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Bob Cerelli said:


> But no mention at all for Win98.
> The original post wants information on how to do this with Win98.
> So there is still no information that says that Win98 caches DNS entries at all or if it does, how to clear it.


Doesn't W98 predate Windows 2000. I think the following statement answers the question that pre-Windows 2000 OSs don't have the caching feature.

This behavior is different from Microsoft operating systems _earlier than Windows 2000_. These operating systems do not include the client-side DNS caching feature


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

WhitPhil said:


> I wouldn't put it in the HOSTS file. Just use it in the address line instead of the WWW address.


WP-This same thing happened to me and I did what you suggested to JoelS and it solved the problem. I even changed the shortcut url line to the actual IP number.

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,11746544~mode=flat
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=291335

Never figured out the problem.

PS-Just tried the old address and it worked. Go figure.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Deke,

That's what I've been trying to get across from the beginning. Win98 does not use DNS caching. But you have continued to post information that it somehow does. "From what I have been reading I think there is "DNS Caching" in W98 systems" and "I found that on another forum"

Even said to run things like winipcfg /flushdns which doesn't even work. Or to run winipcfg /renew. 

Hopefully the information is clear that Win98 does not use DNS caching. 

But the root cause and solution is likely with the ISP updating their DNS entries, not workarounds.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

:up:    


Good night Bob it's all yours.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So hopefully to answer the original question:

Win98 does not have a DNS cache so it can't be cleared. Likely the problem accessing the web site by name is that the ISP has not updated their DNS servers with any recent changes. This is not uncommon. 

winipcfg /flushdns not only will not flush the cache, that switch doesn't exist.
IPCONFIG /releaseall IPCONFIG /renew does not flush the cache.

Until things are resolved with the ISP's DNS, you can either enter the appropriate information into a HOSTS file (so you don't have to keep remembering the IP address each time) or connect by IP in the web browser.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Fot what it's worth here is what you get from winipcfig > then selecting More Information


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

This is also the screen you get when you start it with the /all switch.

For a list of the available switches for MSCONFIG just run it with a /? Switch afterwards.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just caught my typo, should be WINIPCFG (not MSCONFIG)

So:
WINIPCFG /ALL or
WINIPCFG /?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Just caught my typo, should be WINIPCFG (not MSCONFIG)
> 
> So:
> WINIPCFG /ALL or
> WINIPCFG /?


 So much to remember!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can't remember my kid's names but I sure can keep track of all that stuff ;-)


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Name them all George!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

There's just VI and EDLIN


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry Guys for the non posting, as I've been on a road trip returning just now...
I have read thru your post, and it all is french to me... thats why I titled myself " a beginner " 
Please walk me thru this in layman terms... (smile)

Mainly, I'm after the reason/fix, why I can't only get on one piticular website from only my home PC, but can from any other...

thank you for the help!!
joel


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

One way that WhitPhil suggest was to enter in the IP address rather than the name - e.g. http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx - Where the x's are the IP address.

Another option until it is sorted out is to edit or create the C:\windows\HOSTS file. This is a plain text file you can edit with something like notepad. At the last line, just put in the IP address of the web site followed by the name 
(e.g. xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx www.somesite.com).


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Bob:

Here's a connundrum.

The site Joel is attempting to get to is http://www.hybridz.org/

A ping of this site results in 68.224.171.75, although (on my pc) the ping times out.

From WHOIS, this is the legit IP for this site.

But, when you attempt to access it via http://68.224.171.75/ an error is generated "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)".

Suggestions?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

WhitPhil, 

Where was all this information previously posted. I must have missed all the details. 

Since the suggestion to connect by IP failed, what happens when the HOSTS file is used.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

This stuff is amazing.... You guys are very bright to be able to sort this stuff out... or I'm pretty ignorant.....

Thanks again for taking this task on for me, as I have no idea what to do....
All I know is, I miss access to my favorete site.

Please keep up the ideas, I'm watching /waiting very eagerly....

thanks again
joel


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since the suggestion to try and connect with the IP address didn't work, have you tried the previous suggestion of editing the HOSTS file. 

Also, when did all these details get posted or mentioned before just a few posts ago?


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry, but I have no idea how to edit a host file. The previous thread was reposted in this thread, third post I belive http://forums.techguy.org/t300804.html


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Here in #3 of this thread.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Im not sure if the HOSTS file will be any better, since all it will do is take the WWW address and translate it to the IP that is there, which "should" be identical to placing it in the address to start with.

But, Joel you can give it a try.

From EXPLORER, do Tools > Folder Options > View Tab and ensure that "Hide File Extensions for Known file types" is UNselected.

Then, run Notepad and browse to \Windows, looking for a file called HOSTS (no extension)
(if the file doesn't exist, then add the following line, and then save the file as *HOSTS.* including the period which, if I remember, forces no extension)

Open the file.

Add as the last line


```
68.224.171.75  www.hybridz.org
```
Save the file, reboot and try logging into the site

If this doesn't work, go back to the support forum on the site. Explain what you have been trying, and ask what IP address you should be using. Then, either use it in the Address field, and/or change it in the HOSTS file.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

WP-I am curious were you able to access the www.hybridz.org?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Deke:
I can directly from the address line, but not using the IP address


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Ditto here.

When the same situation happened to me ,as I previously mentioned, I entered the IP address in my shortcut to make it work.

I tried it today with the address and it now works. Go figure.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Something else I am curious about would there be a advantage\disadvantage with either method over the otherone since the DNS has to look up the IP address anyway.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

WhitPhil said:


> Bob:
> 
> Here's a connundrum.
> 
> ...


I tried that URL and it failed for me too. I then tried a NeoTrace on it, and it failed. WHat was weird was when I opned the trace window it showed the URL as my C: drive. 

I then pasted the numeric URL in and ran it again. THis is what is showed.

BTW it showed no registrant for hybridz.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

By the way BMan be sure and click on the dropdown arrow in the IP Configuration window and pick your connection to get all the info.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks Deke, but I am not having a problem, I just posted it for information!


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

WhitPhil said:


> Im not sure if the HOSTS file will be any better, since all it will do is take the WWW address and translate it to the IP that is there, which "should" be identical to placing it in the address to start with.
> 
> But, Joel you can give it a try.
> 
> ...


OK, I did the note pad thing, and pasted this into it> 68.224.171.75 www.hybridz.org
then saved it and rebooted. Still no go, but its prolly because I goofed it up somehow...
Is this what I was supose to do? just open notepad, insert what you said> (68.224.171.75 www.hybridz.org) then save? or was I supose to add HOST in the same line? 
I'm dumb... sorry..... would you please type it out as I'm supose to enter it, then I'll just paste it in... 

BTW, when I opened that "host" in note pad, their was something in their to do with my spybot software, so I just cut it and just entered >68.224.171.75 www.hybridz.org, then SAVED without the spybot part.
Now when I reopen it, it only shows> 68.224.171.75 www.hybridz.org in the note pad window... making any sense???.... (sorry...   )


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

From previous post, the file is HOSTS (not HOST)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So to recap:

1. The file name is HOSTS
2. It is a plain text file that goes into the Windows directory
3. The last line is 68.224.171.75 www.hybridz.org
4. You do not have to reboot.

It may not work, but then again neither has any of the other suggestions at this point. Otherwise there would have been just one one reply and everything would have been solved by now.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Bob:
The reason that I suggested the reboot, was because in my Win98 days, any time I made a change to the HOSTS file, it did not take affect until I had rebooted. Fortunately, this is not true on XP.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You might want to test the need to reboot after changing the HOSTS file. 

Just did the following on a Win98 computer:

1. Created a HOSTS file that had the incorrect IP address for my web site. 
2. It couldn't connect which was to be expected. 
3. Without rebooting corrected the IP address and it worked fine. 
4. Created an incorrect entry again.
5. Without rebooting deleted the HOSTS file
6. It still connected.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

My Win98 is no more.

I used (and still use) HOSTS to block unwanted sites, BUT sometimes a link contains something like a Doubleclick in the front of it, which would result in a not found. 

On Win98, if I went to the HOSTS file and removed the culprit, I could not connect until I rebooted. 

Perhaps some other setup difference between our 2 boxes?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just did this with a very clean install of Win98 that was done just a week ago for tests like this. No apps were even installed. Also tried this by remotely connecting to a couple of other Win98 computers with the same results. No reboot was required after making changes to or removing the HOSTS file. You might have just needed to restart IE rather than the computer.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Nothing that I ever tried, ever worked (including restarting IE).

Had a similar issue with (I think it was) SpyBlocker which used the HOSTS file for a similar purpose.

As I said, it had to be a setting somewhere!

(BTW, I could even Delete/Rename the Hosts file and the sites would still be blocked!)


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Guys, we are going deep into this HOSTS file thingie, but are we sure this is why, or the only thing that could be causing me to not be able to access only one single website I'd like to log onto?

Afterall, there is not one single website I try to access, except www.hybridz.org, that I have this issue with... isn't this strange? especialy when I can log on, and in, on anyother computer I try on...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sites can also be blocked through the browser. You might want to test this again with a clean install of the OS since it is certainly not a default requirement to reboot to recognize any changes in the HOSTS file. Even Win95 didn't need it.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

As mentioned in the fourth post, it is likely a problem with your ISP's DNS not being updated. Everything else is just an effort to get you working. 

Also, does this work on other computer on the same network at home? If so, don't recall this being mentioned before.

As I also just stated, you might want to check for any restricted sites in the browser as well. 

Another easy test to see if it an IE problem or a networking problem is to simply try another browser. 

Hopefully that gives you a few more things to try.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't access it thru Mozilla either... is this what you mean? (don't loose sight of me being ignorant)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Also, in your first you mention that "a favorite website that has changed its software"

Was it software or the IP address that has changed?
It it was software, what software was changed?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Even though none of us can get a reply, just to put the whole DNS thing to rest, what happens in you try and ping www.hybridz.org. If the correct IP address shows up, even though there isn't a response, then it was never a DNS issue to begin with.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

I just sent this email to the site owner, asking for his help here. Hopefully he will chime in...
"Dan, can you please visit this website thread>> http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2139639&posted=1#post2139639
I'm trying to solve why I can't get on HybridZ, and maybe you can help out with questions I can't answer..PLEASE PLEASE
THANKS
JOEL"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So what happened when you simply tried to ping the web site by name? This would go a long way in helping you determine if it was ever a DNS issue in the first place.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

if this question is for me, sorry, I have no idea what "ping" means...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

joel s.,

My last five post have all been requesting information from you regarding testing. Such as:

"Was it software or the IP address that has changed?
It it was software, what software was changed?"

Do you know anything about that which may be useful in solving your problem?

As far as ping, simply open up a DOS window (Start / Run / Command)
Then enter "ping www.hybridz.org"

If an IP address shows up, what is it. This is important to determine if it was ever a DNS issue in the first place. 

Can you please post the results and well as answers to the software questions related to your first post.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

it shows www.hybridz.org [68 224 171 75] 32 bytes of data, then 
timed out
timed out
etc.
then the black window closes itself

as far as software change, they put the word out that the site will be down for a few days for some "changes with the software", so since I have not been able to log on from my home PC. When I log on from another... nothing looks any different, so I belive it was to do with the part of the software that we loaded our pics of our cars to, as I belive this was talked about prior to the down time...
I'm hoping Dan, the site webmaster will chim in...
sorry for being on the dim side with computers, thats why I'm here... for help


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

joel s. said:


> BTW, when I opened that "host" in note pad, their was something in their to do with my spybot software, so I just cut it and just entered >68.224.171.75 www.hybridz.org, then SAVED without the spybot part.
> Now when I reopen it, it only shows> 68.224.171.75 www.hybridz.org in the note pad window... making any sense???.... (sorry...   )


The spybot reference was because Spoybot S&D enters a large list of entries in a host file and that is probably the one you opened.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So this whole thread about it being a DNS problem has not been the case. 

If it were, the ping would not have shown the correct IP address. 

Now we are basically starting over to solve the problem.

As previously requested, do you have any other computers in the same location that can successfully access the site. If so, then it is not the ISP that is the problem.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

I have another computer hooked to my modem/router, and I can't access the site from it either.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So as mentioned in the 4th post, it could still be an ISP DNS issue. It seems unlikely that two different computers would experience the exact same problem of needing their DNS cache flushed (especially when the simple ping test proved that is not the problem).


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Bob:
Just as a reminder, this thread started out asking how to flush the DNS cache, because someone else ON THIS SITE, in another thread told Joel to do so!

Joel:

Try the following:
In Internet Explorer, go to Tools > Internet Options > Security Tab.
Click on Trusted Sites
Then, the Sites Button
In the Window that opens, enter www.Hybridz.org
And, OK your way out.

Just in case, exist IE, and restart it and retry the site.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

joel s.,

I'm not sure why Spybot would have been configured on two computers to block the same web site. Is there some possibility that this would have been manually done. I have it on all mine at home as well as some at remote work sites with not problems accessing that web page.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, I realize that a lot of misinformation has been give to Joel regarding how to solve the problem. It is unfortunate but hopefully given the recent testing, more accurate sources of the problem can be found.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

WhitPhil said:


> Bob:
> Just as a reminder, this thread started out asking how to flush the DNS cache, because someone else ON THIS SITE, in another thread told Joel to do so!
> 
> Joel:
> ...


I've just tried this with no luck...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since you already tried to access the web site with a different browser, it is unlikely that the problem is with IE. ThaT is why I suggested that as a test. Helps to eliminate at least the possible sources of the problem. 

Given your other posts, unless they are configured the same, it is also unlikely that it has anything to do with settings on your computers. 

Not sure what OS is on the other computer but just tried it from a clean XP install and that worked fine.

Have you tried rebooting your router.
Have you tried rebooting your DLS/Cable Modem.
Is there any software in common with your computers that you think might be causing this


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

In addition to the previous requested test, and the help remove possible sources of the problem, what happens if you remove the router and directly connect the computer to your DSL/Cable modem. You will likely be best to reboot the computer after you do this.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

I have rebooted everything, several times, and yes, they both have spyware blaster, spybot S&D, and ZoneAlarm.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

oh, and the other has Windows 2000


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> In addition to the previous requested test, and the help remove possible sources of the problem, what happens if you remove the router and directly connect the computer to your DSL/Cable modem. You will likely be best to reboot the computer after you do this.


I will try this next, and post the results, thanks


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Well.... if I could shake your hand thru the computer, I gladly would.... this has allowed me to get right on hybridz!!!! THANK YOU !!!

Now, how do I go back to using my other computer with the router? My other half will be very unforgiving if I leave things like this (her with no computer..)


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

funny part is, one day everythings fine, then Hybridz goes down for a few days, then next time I try to get on, well, you know the story.....

Point being, I didn't so much as breath hard on this thing, so what could have caused this to change settings?

BTW, THANK YOU to all that assisted in this issue...
joel


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

I gave you guys a plug... http://www.hybridz.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=291127#291127


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

joel s.

Glad it worked and thanks for letting me know. This is a good example of why I like to remove as many possibilities as sources of the problems. It's not often that this is the solution but given all the information, there were not that many other sources to look to.

Now that you know the problem is not with either computer, the DNS entries, the ISP or anything else, you might try connecting with the router. Perhaps the simple step of unplugging it and starting it up again may have cleared something out.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

joel s.

There are several reasons it took so long to find you a solution. The first was the mis-information from someone else that said you needed to flush the Win98 DNS cache. 

This then started more posts on how to do that through various means (WINIPCFG and IPCONFIG). But since there is no Win98 cache, a lot of additional posts were wasted on trying to clear up all those bits of misinformation before being able to get on with your actual problem.

Then since entering the IP address into the web site, there was the misinformation about how to correctly use a HOSTS file. Again, this needed to be straightened out before continuing on with your solution.

Once there was time to communicate with you more frequently, critical information was asked for and provided. Notice how much faster things went at that point to get everything resolved.

Most times this forum is very good at solving people's problems. The big issue I have, and always take the time to deal with, is when incorrect information is being provided. Although it leads to some tangents and seems to detract from the initial issue, if they were correct in the first place, it wouldn't be necessary. There is a big difference between offering suggestions that may or may not work, and giving information that is completely erroneous. Often simple testing is all that is needed to help sort this out. That's one reason I keep so many computers around. 

Anyway, again glad you got it working.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

After my morning prayer I decided this post was not in line with my Christian beliefs so I deleted the original content.

Sorry Joel s if your following post seems out of place. Glad you eventually got the help you needed to solve your original problem.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Well guys, I never noticed who was giving out info that was not correct. Thats the beauty of being computer ignorant....  

But on the serious side, I understand that while trying to help someone thru posting on a website, its not allways easy to figure out what the other guy means when he types out something. So, its likely my fault for faulty info because I was not the best in discribing my problem...

Please guys, no harm, no foul..... "can't we all just get along" 

  

Thanks again. Now I need to start another thread on how to fix things to where I can hook my other computer back up I had to remove from the router to solve this problem.
I've tried re hooking things up as before the fix, and it still won't let me use both computers thru my router, and get HybridZ.org. 
This tells my primitive mind that its the router thats the problem. I just don't understand what caused the problem in the begining, as they both worked logging onto that site before..

Anyhoo, thanks again TO ALL involved... 
:up: :up: :up: 

joel


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Joel,

So has it stayed working since yesterday?

What happened when you reconnected the router after it was turned off?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Bob:
A naive question, if you know the answer.

How did the router get in the way of a web connect to the site, YET "seemingly" allow a PING?
I would have thought that the PING would have been blocked in a manner similar to the connect?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

WhitPhil,

Still waiting back to hear if the router is now working or not. 
As to what may have happened with the router, it's tough to say. Sometimes it is easier to solve the problem first. Then figure the why's for later.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

This thread has been marked solved, so I "presume" that was Joel??

I agree, solve the problem first, but it would be interesting to understand the cause!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Not being there, not knowing there was a router unit fairly late in the process, and not knowing what other changes were made, it is difficult to find the cause. 

Kind of like why are people getting so many corrupted winsock2 entries. Not sure of the cause, but do know the solution. That's about all you can do given the remoteness of solving problems over the Internet.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

True. 
But finding the fix, is fixing the symptom. Finding the cause and fixing it, is fixing the problem.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Kinda like trying to find out why computers crash. When you get that figured out, let us know. Better yet, start your own company. You'll be rich.

Maybe another similar real world example will help. Had a customer where all of a sudden, one computer could not get to the local network. Tried all the usual stuff which didn't work. Then since there was getting to be less and less logical things to try, I assigned him a different IP address and everything worked fine. Restarted the router and set the workstation back to DHCP and everything worked fine. As I recall he even got the old IP address back again. Figured it was something with the router. But since I don't manufacturer them, certainly don't know all the intricacies of how they work, the solution was simple, and that was two years ago and working fine since then, I'm would not even be sure where to start looking. Certainly have not been able to reproduce it anywhere to even begin testing. 

Things go wrong, you fix them. If they reoccur then you need to delve into it a little more deeply. But when these types of oddball rare occurrences happened, especially given the distances and unavailability, to try and troubleshoot, it is difficult if not impossible to determine the cause. 

Since this was your third post wanting to know the initial cause, it seems very important for you to get this understood. You might start delving into this one. Possible places to start are finding at least the manufacturer of the router. Then seeing if they have any on-line forum or tech support you could ask.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

WhitPhil,

Now wouldn't it be amazing if the cause of the problem was due to any DNS caching going on with whatever router is install !!! 

Other options you might want to persue for why this happened is to see if there are any firmware updates for the router to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

sorry guys for disapearing... 
yes, the problem is still here. I simply un hook the router to veiw my favorite site when needed, then change it back. 
I spoke to my computer store bud about our series of tests and he said its the router (firewall) and after many un hook/re hook, boot/ re boot, release/ re set of the router, nothin changes, so I will be bringing the router and computer to him tomorrow for him to try and figure it out.

He said he will try to go online to see if this EDIMAX brand router can be re set, and if not he will exchange it for one that works like I need it to.

I just bought it from them a few weeks ago...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So again it seems the problem is with the router. 

Take it out, it works.
Put it in, it doesn't.

Sounds like you have a pretty simple solution at this point.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> So again it seems the problem is with the router.
> 
> Take it out, it works.
> Put it in, it doesn't.
> ...


yes, that sounds like the easiest fix, but I need it. Wonder if simply changing to another router will put this issue to rest?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Of course you need to get another router.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Bob

I am curious why would a router block out a single address and not others unless it was one that is designed to filter\block individual address (which some are designed to do)? If this is what is happening could Joel go into the configuration options(if there) and see if his auto site was entered into the filtering\blocking function?


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

my guy says I need to bring it in to him so he can try to access the settings, because I don't know how to do that kinda stuff. He said there is no software for me to config, and that he needs to go to their website to find out how/if possible settings can be corrected.

If not, we will swap to another router... make sense??


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

There could be several reasons why the router would be causing the problem. Without a manual I would not want to start any more guessing.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Deke,

If you want, you might want to keep going with Joel to find out exactly how the router has been configured to stop access to that one web site. Since it was even reset and still had the same problem, and I'm not where to look at for all the settings, it may take a bit more time than just replacing it. But again if you are curious, it might be a good idea.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

my guy told me over the phone that the settings are internal, and I didn't get any software with it. I guess the avarage dummy can't change the settings on it, so looks like I will have to bring it in to him.... unless...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Typically you don't get software to modify the settings on routers. Most times it is done through a web interface. 

Did they have you try anything that way?
Again, did they actually have you reset the router back to factory defaults?


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

I haven't done anything to the router except unplug it, wait, then back in. I also pushed the little reset botton. This is all I know how to do...

The guy did try to give me some web address to try while we were on the phone, to try to see if the settings could be changed while we talked, but he never could get the right address, so we gave up. He said bring it in, so he can play with it at my expense I guess...


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

All I know about it is what it says on it...>> Edimax broadband router


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Looking at their web site, there are quite a few models listed:
http://www.edimax.com.tw/html/english/products/list-router.htm

But if it were me I'd take the easy way out and just solve the problem. I generally don't have that much time to waste. If you want to spend a lot of time, you can always get the techies to as you so aptly put it "play with it at your expense".

Either get a new router from the same manufacturer or a more generally well known one like Linksys, Netgear, or SMC.


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank You for the link!! I have opened the Adobe manual and tried playing with it to access http://192.168.12.103/index.html as per BR-6104K manual

I can't even open this page, on their own site, so something seems to be blocked from me being able to get thru.
If I can't even open their page, I guess I can't play with the settings.

This is only the second address I have found I can't access...


----------



## joel s. (Nov 25, 2004)

Well everyone involved, I'd like to make a final thank you for assisting me with this problem.

I took everthing in to the shop today, and the tech tried to re set the settings on the router, but decided after a few trys that it would be cheaper to just swap out the router for another brand, and this ended the non access to HybridZ.org.

He gave me full credit for the cost I paid for the router last month, then sold me a name brand router that was just $19.xx more money.

So, for $20, I ended this mess. In short, looks like we had a faulty router. I now can access any website I choose !!

thanks again guys
joel


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad it was finally figured out to be a defective router. Sure was pointing in that direction.

As to why, who knows why things break. Why do cars break. Why do computers crash. If you have the time to figure it out, be my guest. 

But I think you did the sensible thing. Get a name brand router and be done with it.


----------

